# smoker built up pressure?



## chuckerg (Sep 10, 2012)

am in the last half of smoking several blocks of Cheddar Swiss and mozzarella. I am using a master built electric smoker with the lowest shelf wrapped in foil on top of that sits a large foil pan completely full of ice at the top 2 racks are the cheese. the method I am trying is turn the smoker on highest setting for 15 to 20 min (until smoke gets rolling pretty strong) then turn it off with the vent closed for an hour repeating a second time after the hour wait. had just finished turning it back on and it was up to about 75 degrees when the smoker"farted" sounded and looked like a pressure cooker letting off steam. never seen this before with any meat I have done and am worried but don't want to open the door for until after the hour wait. anyone ever see this ?

Sorry for bad typing and grammar I am sending this from my phone and it was not made for fingers my size to say the least.


----------



## venture (Sep 10, 2012)

The best thing I could tell you is to forget heat for generating smoke for cheese.  Especially at this time of year unless you are in a very cold climate.

My best experience with cold smoking and even in smoking in general can be found here:

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

No ownership, no sponsorship, no bribe!  Just a satisfied customer.

Check it out.  I know you will not be disappointed.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 10, 2012)

Venture said:


> The best thing I could tell you is to forget heat for generating smoke for cheese.  Especially at this time of year unless you are in a very cold climate.
> 
> My best experience with cold smoking and even in smoking in general can be found here:
> 
> ...


MES and AMNPS a match made in heaven, It works Great for hot smoking in the MES also!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 10, 2012)

If i'm reading this right....you wrapped the entire bottom shelf with tin foil ?   So when you put the wrapped shelf back in you created a pressure cooker kinda sorta...  the wrapped shelf held ALL the heat down below it and wouldn't let it escape...  when you slide the shelf back in (wrapped) it pretty much sealed up against the sides, back, and front not letting the heat rise...


----------



## chuckerg (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes the rack was wrapped but plenty of smoke got to the top it is setting in the fridge for another week. Tried some last night think too much smoke, but might mellow more in the next week. Will post the link tonight for the method used.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 17, 2012)

Chuck, morning...  Folks gave you some very good advice....  Wrapping racks is not good.... Air flow is critical for heat, smoke and moisture removal.... The mini explosion is due to inconsistent air flow... a sign of "flash over" in your smoker....    Dave

From wikepedia....  This is what can happen in your smoker.... has happened in mine and others on the forum.... 

A *flashover*  is the near-simultaneous ignition of most of the directly exposed combustible  material in an enclosed area. When certain organic materials are heated they undergo thermal decomposition  and release flammable gases.


----------



## sound1 (Sep 17, 2012)

chuckerg said:


> am in the last half of smoking several blocks of Cheddar Swiss and mozzarella. I am using a master built electric smoker with the lowest shelf wrapped in foil on top of that sits a large foil pan completely full of ice at the top 2 racks are the cheese. the method I am trying is turn the smoker on highest setting for 15 to 20 min (until smoke gets rolling pretty strong) At this point you have your chips just at the point of flaming, only the lack of oxygen prevents the flame/flash. When you repeat the process, and allow air/oxy into the chamber with the hot chips you will get the "poof" of the unburned gasses igniting. Firefighters call this "backdraft" and is much more common than one may think, This has been discussed several times around the forum.  It will make your butt pucker if you don't expect it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have tried this method for cold smoking with the MES and found that the results were very inconsistent. The light it, forget it advantages of the AMPS and the dust are awesome for the cold smokes.


----------



## chuckerg (Oct 1, 2012)

going to be doing another batch next weekend and hope to have the same outcome but without possible damage to the unit I am not in a situation to upgrade this one or invest further so any other ideas besides wrapping the bottom rack in foil? the results were great (to the point that everyone at work wants to chip in for the next batch!) but like I said the POOF if it can lead to damage is something I want to avoid.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 1, 2012)

Chuck, morning.... when you try the next batch, leave the exhaust vent fully open at all times.... Use 1/4 cup of chips....  If you have a step drill bit, drill out one of the air intake holes to 1/2"... That was one of the first mods I made...   I am assuming you have a MES smoker...  Dave


----------



## roller (Oct 1, 2012)

You gotta get one !!!!


----------



## chuckerg (Oct 4, 2012)

When the two Turkey breasts come out today will do another 4 lbs of Cheddar and a pound of Swiss this time will open vent more and nit completely cover the rack under the ice bin. Might try the soldering iron method some time. As far as Modding the unit I will probably be selling it when I up grade in February


----------



## chuckerg (Oct 4, 2012)

Well not sure but not as good as previous results. Temps got too high and the Monterey Jack looks like it belongs hanging from a cave roof. Similar results with sharp chedder and Swiss. The odd part is I tasted the Monterey and it is amazing even the kids like it. Will go back to my first method for the shelf foil but will drop temp for both cycles and vent fully open during heating. Also the mod you mentioned you added a 1/2 holding the inlet is that where the loader has the 3, 1/8 inch holes?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 4, 2012)

I am really confused here..  why are you using HEAT to smoke cheese with ???


----------



## boykjo (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## chuckerg (Oct 4, 2012)

The method I used works by turning heat to Max for 20 min then off the temp does not actually even get close to it more like 75-80 for no other reason than to fill the chamber with smoke by heating the wood then turn off will try when I get back to the house to post the link to method used.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 4, 2012)

Chuck...  just use the soldering iron method as you mentioned, If you don't have any of the A-maz-n products...  I used the soldering iron method for a long time..  works VERY well... If you need more info on it, you can PM me...  myself I think your just wasting cheese the way your doing it...


----------



## chuckerg (Oct 4, 2012)

here is the link I hope this works as I tried from my phone with no luck


----------

